# Fisheye for Sale (Canon/Pentax)



## Stussy (Aug 30, 2012)

Firstly apologies if this thread is against the rules, however I bought a lens of KingRat after seeing it posted here. 

Selling my Fisheye, its too advanced for me too use properly as its a Manual Focus Lens and I am not getting the proper use out of it.


Details

Peleng 8mm f3.5 Circular Fisheye for Canon EF mount
Included :
Lens & both front and back caps
3 coloured interchangeable filters
Additional Mount (think its for a M42 mount for Pentax)
Black Leather Case

The lens is in good condition, no fungus or scratches that I can see.
Small mark on the edge of the body, see pic.

















Here's the site for more info.

http://www.peleng8.com/

If there's no interest I'll be sticking it on Ebay.


----------



## krela (Aug 30, 2012)

At Kingrat asked if it was okay first...


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2012)

How much are you after for the fisheye?

Edit: ah just saw its manual focus, so I'm out! Good luck!


----------



## Stussy (Aug 30, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> How much are you after for the fisheye?
> 
> Edit: ah just saw its manual focus, so I'm out! Good luck!



You can get them new on Ebay for around £210 including postage, and they hold their value well. I paid £170 if I remember right. Looking for £150.


----------



## donebythehands (Nov 8, 2012)

100 quid?????


----------

